# iasl not found within ezjail-admin generated jail



## jca (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm attempting to install VirtualBox from the ports collection (updated May 3rd 2011 according to /usr/ports/UPDATING) on a FreeBSD 8.0 box.  The *make* command errors out on because it cannot find "iasl".  From within the jail, the "iasl" command is not found ("iasl" is found on the host).  Can VirtualBox be installed within a FreeBSD jail?  If so, any advice?

Thanks in advance!


```
Checking for iasl:
  ** iasl (variable IASL) not found!
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to vbox@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.2.12_OSE/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```


```
FreeBSD vita-dev.artsrn.ualberta.ca 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2011)

It should build fine in a jail. I do all my building in a jail.


----------



## jca (May 17, 2011)

> It should build fine in a jail. I do all my building in a jail.



Is there an option with the jail or jail creation that could disable iasl?  iasl is not found within the jail (the command locate iasl comes back empty handed).  This is why the VirtualBox build fails.  All other ports I've tried build fine including qt.

The jails were created using the sample ezjail conf - /usr/local/etc/ezjail.conf.sample.

What other information would be useful?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2011)

Do you have anything in src.conf or make.conf that disables parts of the OS?


----------



## jca (May 19, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do you have anything in src.conf or make.conf that disables parts of the OS?



No src.conf found. Would 
	
	



```
NO_ACPI=true"
```
 in /etc/make.conf prevent a jail from having access to iasl?


```
more /etc/make.conf

NO_ACPI=       true    # do not build acpiconf(8) and related programs
NO_BOOT=       true    # do not build boot blocks and loader
NO_BLUETOOTH=  true    # do not build Bluetooth related stuff
NO_FORTRAN=    true    # do not build g77 and related libraries
#NO_GDB=        true    # do not build GDB
NO_GPIB=       true    # do not build GPIB support
NO_I4B=        true    # do not build isdn4bsd package
NO_IPFILTER=   true    # do not build IP Filter package
NO_PF=         true    # do not build PF firewall package
NO_AUTHPF=     true    # do not build and install authpf (setuid/gid)
#NO_KERBEROS=   true    # do not build and install Kerberos 5 (KTH Heimdal)
NO_LPR=        true    # do not build lpr and related programs
NO_MAILWRAPPER=true    # do not build the mailwrapper(8) MTA selector
NO_MODULES=    true    # do not build modules with the kernel
NO_NETCAT=     true    # do not build netcat
NO_NIS=        true    # do not build NIS support and related programs
NO_SENDMAIL=   true    # do not build sendmail and related programs
#NO_SHAREDOCS=  true    # do not build the 4.4BSD legacy docs
#NO_USB=        true    # do not build usbd(8) and related programs
NO_VINUM=      true    # do not build Vinum utilities
NO_ATM=        true    # do not build ATM related programs and libraries
#NO_CRYPT=      true    # do not build any crypto code
NO_GAMES=      true    # do not build games (games/ subdir)
#NO_INFO=       true    # do not make or install info files
#NO_MAN=        true    # do not build manual pages
NO_PROFILE=    true    # Avoid compiling profiled libraries

# BIND OPTIONS
NO_BIND=               true    # Do not build any part of BIND
#NO_BIND_DNSSEC=        true    # Do not build dnssec-keygen, dnssec-signzone
NO_BIND_ETC=           true    # Do not install files to /etc/namedb
NO_BIND_LIBS_LWRES=    true    # Do not install the lwres library
NO_BIND_MTREE=         true    # Do not run mtree to create chroot directories
NO_BIND_NAMED=         true    # Do not build named, rndc, lwresd, etc.


MAKE_KERBEROS5=yes

# added by use.perl 2011-05-16 14:38:10
PERL_VERSION=5.12.3
```


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2011)

All those NO_* variables have been deprecated in favor of src.conf(5).

It's quite possible iasl(8) is linked to WITHOUT_ACPI.


----------



## pauljames (Sep 6, 2011)

Tried building virtualbox-ose from ports in jail and it didn't install saying /boot/modules read only file system.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2011)

Virtualbox builds fine in a jail (I just finished it). How is your jail set up?


----------



## pauljames (Sep 9, 2011)

We use ezjail-admin for setting up a jail. When trying to install VirtualBox, the install dies like mentioned above. You must have your jail(s) setup differently.


----------

